# Harness fit



## GwynethYogi (Jan 8, 2014)

I am looking for critique on the fit of my new-ish comfy fit harness.

Hopefully the picture is suitable.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Jan 9, 2014)

I have no idea about the fit, as I don't drive my mini yet, but I wanted to say how cute your mini is! Love their coloring.


----------



## happy appy (Jan 9, 2014)

Do you have any pictures of her without the car attached? and maybe from the off side of the mane with her head pointed straight ahead.


----------



## studiowvw (Jan 9, 2014)

I think the back strap of the breast collar needs to be shortened. That would help the front to lie more evenly against the front of the chest.

I know the traces are not tight here and it may snug up better when in draft.

Here is the harness on my Lacey.

You can see the front of the collar follows the line of her chest. Yours is touching at the top but gapping at the bottom.

Note in mine, the shaft is pushing up her breeching - looks a little funny, it is because the shafts are a bit narrow for her and she's also torquing out of the turn.


----------



## GwynethYogi (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks MiniGal, I love his colouring too. 

That's the only picture I have, but I can get more if needed.

Thanks Studiowvw, I'll try that.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi, The breast collar looks a bit large for her in my opinion, going up hill and pulling it might be back far enough to touch your saddle. The strap hangers that the britching are held by should be more in line with the hip rather than back on the butt of the horse. Your saddle is tipped, but conformation can do that, I can never get my saddle straight up like my trainer would like to see it and shortening the little strap that goes to the breast strap. Your britching looks a bit low and a bit tight and goes upward to the footmans loop. Make sure you can get a few fingers between your horses butt and the britching strap and it is not too tight. Don't put your saddle up on the withers like a riding saddle but see if you can get it straighter upright. I will attach a photo of my guy.. I tweeked my harness more after this photo was taken but it is pretty close to what my trainer wants.

I don't drive my guy with blinkers if you are wondering why you can see my guys eyes and I know most drivers don't like a side check, however my guy needs one. I have a totally different cart than you so don't expect your lines to look like mine as far as how they attach to the cart.

Hope the photo helps. I would encourage you to enlist a trainer to help with adjustments and get photos of you from both sides and front. I really think photos help you to critique your own set up easier. Sometimes when I hitch I think I am all level and even and then check out the photos and do some more tweeking. A tight britching can create bucks in situations where the britching is in use, like for going down hills.

Oh and the most important comment... she is absolutely adorable and looks very cute in harness and hitched! You have a very lovely little girl. thanks for sharing.


----------



## GwynethYogi (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Shorthorsemom. I'll raise the britching a hole or two and make it a little looser. The saddle isn't on his withers, although it doesn't sit straight, to my annoyance. Could it still go back more?

I do have a trainer, but he won't travel out to my place (too far). Since we also don't have a trailer yet I don't get to have lessons very often. But, hopefully we will get a trailer soon and I can have regular lessons.

Oh, and "she" is actually a he.  Almost everyone mistakes him for a girl though, must be his sweet little face.

Your boy is very sweet looking too, I love that his tail is chestnut coloured while his mane is white.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 11, 2014)

See if you can move your whole britching forward by moving it up on the back strap. See how my front britching leather comes down from the backstrap near the front of the hip. Your boy is too cute not to be a girl. Haha. My boy is funny looking in person but I love him. His mane is actually 50/50 white and red. I was shaving him half way because he gets such a pony mane. Now he is grown out and chubby and looks like a thidwells pony cartoon. His tail is huge and looks like it belongs to two horses. See if you can send photos of your set up to your trainer and get him to critique if he will. If you print the pictures he can draw right on them. My set up is not perfect in those photos but pretty close to what my trainer ended up with.


----------



## GwynethYogi (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll do that, thanks.


----------

